

The Apple iPhone 6 Plus 'BendGate' Is Already Out of Control - fraXis
http://mashable.com/2014/09/24/apple-iphone-6-plus-bendgate/?utm_campaign=Feed

======
techrat
The big issue that Apple faces is that when they market their product as
perfection... even the slightest issue becomes a potentially big catastrophe.
They are a victim of their own success in convincing people to have
unrealistic expectations.

This is even before you consider engineering issues like making the unibody
too thin to withstand normal stresses that smartphones face every day.

